# Por qué esta página es tan corta y sin todas las preguntas?



## Schenker

Hola. No entiendo por qué esta página de "comentarios y sugerencias" es tan corta, se ven apenas unas 10 preguntas. Además al final de la misma no está la posibilidad de ver las preguntas más, o menos recientes que se han hecho en este sub-foro (al final no aparecen los números 1, 2, 3, etc). 
¿A qué se debe esto? ¿No les gusta recibir _muchos_ "comentarios y sugerencias? 

(No sabría traducir esto al inglés, sorry)


----------



## housecameron

Hola Schenker,

How can I display previous pages? 

Hope it helps


----------



## Schenker

housecameron said:


> Hola Schenker,
> 
> How can I display previous pages?
> 
> Hope it helps


 
El punto no es ese.

Yo simplemente pregunto por qué este subforo no es como los demás, donde en la primera página aparecen bastantes preguntas y al final está la posibilidad de ver las siguientes páginas con más preguntas.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Schenker said:


> El punto no es ese.
> 
> Yo simplemente pregunto por qué este subforo no es como los demás, donde en la primera página aparecen bastantes preguntas y al final está la posibilidad de ver las siguientes páginas con más preguntas.


 

Hay un truco, Schenker,
Si te vas abajo, debajo de la lista de discusiones, hay un apartado 
"Mostrar por" y un recuadro "Mostrar discusiones" y en la tercera casilla puedes elegir, de los últimos 2 días, de los últimos 45 días, de los últimos dos meses, siempre etc. y vuelve a salir la lista entera de todas las discusiones desde la fecha que hayas elegido.
A lo mejor eso ya lo sabes y lo que quieres saber es por qué no sale la opción "de fábrica" sin tener que buscarla igual que los otros foros.
Ahí ya no te puede responder.


----------



## Angel.Aura

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> A lo mejor eso ya lo sabes y lo que quieres saber es por qué no sale la opción "de fábrica" sin tener que buscarla igual que los otros foros.
> Ahí ya no te puede responder.


Sì, me parece que la dificultad non es superar el obstáculo, sino comprender porque lo tenemos.

Creo que Schenker tiene razón y que esta es la sola página del Forum visualizada de esta manera.
No hay otra posibilidad de visualizar todo y cada vez es necesario ir a "Mostrar discusiones".
A mi entender, es un problema de software.
Y tampoco mi pregunta recibió respuestas diferentes.


----------



## Schenker

Para mí es bastante plausible que sea porque no les gusta recibir muchas "críticas" o "comentarios", entonces con esto limitan el número de threads visibles y "matan" los temas más rápidamente. 
Yo no creo en las coincidencias: ¿justo en este foro pasa esto?


----------



## alexacohen

Lo que dices no tiene ningún sentido. Si no les gustase recibir comments & suggestions este foro, pequeño o grande, simplemente no existiría.


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Para mí, la primera página de C & S es exactamente igual que la de todos los otros subforos. Veo 20 hilos, y abajo dice: "Mostrando discusiones de 1 a 20 de XXXX". No veo ninguna diferencia con los demás foros. ¿No será una cuestión de configuración?


----------



## Trisia

You know, Rayines, I was asking myself the same question: if you're logged off (or not a member) or you're a junior member, yes, you only see about ten questions, and can't see previous pages (but you can run searches). But the OP has almost 2000 posts, so I don't really understand.


----------



## Rayines

Trisia said:


> You know, Rayines, I was asking myself the same question: if you're logged off (or not a member) or you're a junior member, yes, you only see about ten questions, and can't see previous pages (but you can run searches). But the OP has almost 2000 posts, so I don't really understand.


Thank you, Trisia .


----------



## ceint

Maybe it has to do with the default software settings for this kind of sub-forum, but I have noticed the same thing as Schenker. If you are not logged in then you can only see the last few messages, and if you are logged in there is no page number list as there is in every other forum. You can still easily use the "display options" box to see previous threads, but if you are not familiar with the forum set up then you might not notice this. So I don't understand why people are saying that what Schenker has said doesn't make sense, because I think he has a point.


----------



## Trisia

Ceint, you're still a junior member, I think you'll see those page numbers pretty soon.

We're old members now, we've forgotten what it's like to be under 30 posts, that's why


----------



## Schenker

ceint said:


> Maybe it has to do with the default software settings for this kind of sub-forum, but I have noticed the same thing as Schenker. If you are not logged in then you can only see the last few messages, and if you are logged in there is no page number list as there is in every other forum.
> Even if I'm logged I only see about ten questions, and can't see previous pages. And I'm a senior member.
> You can still easily use the "display options" box to see previous threads, but if you are not familiar with the forum set up then you might not notice this.
> I think this is one of the reasons...
> So I don't understand why people are saying that what Schenker has said doesn't make sense, because I think he has a point.
> I know why, but I will not saying it.
> 
> Bye.


----------



## ceint

Trisia, I've just been upgraded from a junior member to a member, but I still can't see those page numbers . And Schenker is a senior member with nearly 2000 posts and he can't see them either, so I don't know...


----------



## Trisia

That's why I said I don't really understand. The way I remembered it, those things magically appeared when you went from junior to member. It's been a while though, so I might be very wrong.

Still, most of us see them just fine


----------



## Schenker

Trisia said:


> That's why I said I don't really understand. The way I remembered it, those things magically appeared when you went from junior to member. It's been a while though, so I might be very wrong.
> 
> Still, most half of us see them just fine
> 
> If you read all the post of this thread, you see that is "half"
> 
> Bye


----------



## housecameron

> Originally Posted by *Schenker*
> 
> 
> Even if I'm logged I only see about ten questions, and can't see previous pages. And I'm a senior member.


 
Igual. 
Pero no siempre


----------



## JamesM

I believe there are two topics being discussed here.

You _can_ see the previous pages but you do not see them by default. This forum defaults to showing everything for the last week only, while other forums default to displaying the entire history. You can change the display at the bottom of the page (as has been explained more than once in this thread.)

The second topic is: why is the default different for this forum? I don't know. I suppose only Mike Kellogg could answer that and he's a bit busy right now since his wife just gave birth to a son.  I imagine he can answer that when he's a bit less tied up.



> Para mí es bastante plausible que sea porque no les gusta recibir muchas "críticas" o "comentarios", entonces con esto limitan el número de threads visibles y "matan" los temas más rápidamente.


 
If this were the reason, why would the ability to change the display to view all threads still be active? There are much more effective ways to achieve that goal if that were the goal. I don't find this plausible. I suspect it's more of a housekeeping issue in that the comments and suggestions that need to be dealt with immediately are the most recent posts. I don't know that for a fact, however. That's just my theory.  Those who have a burning desire to know the "why", please have a little patience.  I'm sure Mike is in a state of newborn bliss/chaos at the moment.


----------



## cuchuflete

James has offered a logical speculation.  Matters posted here should normally be resolved promptly.  If someone wishes to continue an old discussion with new information, of course they may use Search to seek previous threads on the topic, and add their thoughts.

Here is what the forum administrator gave as his reason for setting the default display for this sub-forum at one week:


*where are the other threads ?!



*


mkellogg said:


> Yes, I got tired of seeing the same rude thread titles (we haven't had one it a while, knock on wood) every time I entered the C&S forum, so I set the default view to only 7 days of threads
> 
> Mike


----------



## Schenker

Gracias cuchuflete por tu post.

Tenía razón entonces. 
¿Ven alexacohen, James, Trisia, etc?

Thank you all for answer.

pd: quiero aclarar que no critico para nada esta decisión, WR puede hacer lo que estime conveniente, tiene todo el derecho del mundo porque este es un gran y espectacular servicio gratuito. Simplemente me interesaba saber la razón del asunto. Nada más. Gracias de nuevo.


----------

